# Suggest me a psu for the following configuration???



## Abhii1902 (Sep 18, 2012)

Amd Athon || 260 Processor
ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 Motherboard
Corsair XMS3 4 GB RAM (CMX4GX3M1A1600C9)
WD Caviar Blue 500 GB Internal Hard  drive
Asus DRW-24B5ST Internal Optical Drive
LG 15.6 inch LED - E1642C Monitor


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 18, 2012)

Your *BUDGET*  ??
For 2.5K
Corsair Builder Series VS 450 Power Supply

For 2.5k+
CORSAIR Builder Series CX430 V2 430W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply

For future upgrade consideration 
@3.7k
CORSAIR Builder Series CX500 V2 500W ATX12V v2.3 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Abhii1902 (Sep 18, 2012)

@Chaitanya Thanks also pls suggest me a good graphics card for my system budget 5k  and also a good cabinet budget 2.5k


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 18, 2012)

Whats your purpose??(Graphic card)

For 6k 
SAPPHIRE 100326L Radeon HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Graphic Card
Pls mention your purpose...

For 2.5k Cabinets choose one that looks good to you..
NZXT Gamma MID TOWER Black interior chassis
NZXT Source 210 Elite Mid Tower Cabinet
COOLER MASTER Elite 341 RC-341C-KKN1-GP Black Steel MicroATX Mid Tower Computer Case - TheITWares - Retail
COOLER MASTER Elite 310 RC-310-RKN1-GP ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - TheITWares
I would personally go for last one... save some dough & get better graphics.


----------



## Abhii1902 (Sep 18, 2012)

@Chaitanya graphics card for casual gaming


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 18, 2012)

@ rocknrollasandy

Link to cabinet is invalid as product is out of stock
. Also the cabby costs 3.4K & OP has budget of 2.5k

Also if OP can spend 4.3k for VP550 then why not corsair GS600 @ same price.

@op Sapphire HD6670 as suggested above is perfect for your price bracket.


----------



## topgear (Sep 19, 2012)

rocknrollasandy said:


> *dont go for a 450w psu as in future u might have some lags with ur pc as i think you are going to use a 1GB graphics.* *I would suggest you to spend some more bucks and have lifetime of relaxation*. Go for a >500W psu. Antec VP550 is one of the options. Below are some links for PSU/case per your requirement:
> 
> 500W PSU: Antec VP550 550 Watts PSU | Psu | Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



do you have any idea about gfx cards ?? 1GB gfx card will lag with a 450W PSU ?? many 1GB and even 2GB powerful gfx card will run just fine using a 450W god branded PSU and 2 yrs. warranty will offer life time relaxation ??

For Op's rig Corsair VS450 ( which is available at 2.1k ) is more than enough - with his present config he can even run cards like HD7850 / HD7870 easily.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2012)

For 2.5K budget, NZXT Source 210 is the best choice IMO, considering its features.


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 19, 2012)

@ rockrollasandy Graphic memory has no  relation with power consumption


----------



## Subhashis (Sep 19, 2012)

@ Abhi - Sorry for asking my question in your thread. Actually I have similar requirements, though specification is different. 

My specification is E8400 cpu, xfx 630i / 7100 MB, Transend 2 gb ddr2 800 RAM, Seagate 500 GB HDD, Samsung 20" Monitor.

I need a PSU @2-2.5K, a GPU @ 5-6 K and 2 GB DDR2 800 RAM....

Planning to buy CX430v2 though confused with FSP 500, its @2k AND 500 W....wht should i do?

For GPU should i go with the suggested one HD6670 1GB DDR5?

Thanks!


----------



## topgear (Sep 20, 2012)

Don't get FSP Saga II 500 - stick with CX430v2.


----------



## Subhashis (Sep 20, 2012)

Thank you topgear...I'll buy the Corsair 

Regarding GPU, is my motherboard xfx 630i/7100 is compatible with HD6670 1 GB DDR5 ? and can u pls suggest me a cheaper GPU around 5 K max...in case not able to buy HD6670.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Sep 20, 2012)

Since your mobo has a pci x16 slot the GFX card will be compatible.
Also , Get the HD 6670 GDDR5. It is the best card in its price.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2012)

Subhashis said:


> Regarding GPU, is my motherboard xfx 630i/7100 is compatible with HD6670 1 GB DDR5 ? and can u pls suggest me a cheaper GPU around 5 K max...in case not able to buy HD6670.



It *should* be compatible.


----------



## avinandan012 (Sep 21, 2012)

Subhashis said:


> Thank you topgear...I'll buy the Corsair
> 
> Regarding GPU, is my motherboard xfx 630i/7100 is compatible with HD6670 1 GB DDR5 ? and can u pls suggest me a cheaper GPU around 5 K max...in case not able to buy HD6670.


get the GDDR5 version


----------



## topgear (Sep 21, 2012)

Subhashis said:


> Thank you topgear...I'll buy the Corsair
> 
> Regarding GPU, is my motherboard xfx 630i/7100 is compatible with HD6670 1 GB DDR5 ? and can u pls suggest me a cheaper GPU around 5 K max...in case not able to buy HD6670.



test the card first .. if not working you have to update the mobo bios.


----------



## Abhii1902 (Sep 21, 2012)

Is my motherboard ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 compatible with SAPPHIRE 100326L Radeon HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Graphic Card???


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2012)

Abhii1902 said:


> Is my motherboard ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 compatible with SAPPHIRE 100326L Radeon HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Graphic Card???



Check my previous post. I've already answered your query.


----------



## Abhii1902 (Sep 21, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Check my previous post. I've already answered your query.



That was not my query read the thread from top to bottom then u will understand why m saying this


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2012)

Abhii1902 said:


> Is my motherboard ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 compatible with SAPPHIRE 100326L Radeon HD 6670 1GB GDDR5 PCI Express 2.1 x16 HDCP Ready Graphic Card???



Yes it is compatible..


----------



## Abhii1902 (Sep 24, 2012)

Suggest me a decent keyboard and mouse for my system??? Budget Rs 500


----------



## Chaitanya (Sep 24, 2012)

For 500 just check out mice from HP or Logitech & Kb from logitech..


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2012)

Abhii1902 said:


> Suggest me a decent keyboard and mouse for my system??? Budget Rs 500



@ OP - if possible spend a little more ( ~400 bucks ) to get Logitech MK -100.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 25, 2012)

Abhii1902 said:


> Suggest me a decent keyboard and mouse for my system??? Budget Rs 500



For 500/- you won't be getting anything good.
Minimum choice Logitech MK200 @0.7K


----------

